

VMware and GPL – it's about api boundaries, not copy-paste - delsarto
https://www.technovelty.org/linux/on-vmware-and-gpl.html

======
mrsteveman1
I'm personally more interested in the technical design of ESXi than the legal
issues (this is fascinating stuff :), it would be interesting to see an
accurate diagram showing where the machine architectural boundaries are when
all these pieces are running.

At runtime, where is vmkernel actually executing on a modern x86-64 machine?
Where are vmkLinux and the GPL'd drivers executing relative to vmkernel?

------
masamune__
Just out of curiosity, what's GPL advocates and FSF's attitude toward APIs and
implementation? Since vmkernel uses glibc, it has to implement all the Linux
system calls right?

Were there any claims for GPLed programs' APIs before?

